# MCS looses WellsFargo contract ???



## disgusted

I received an email last week stating cancellation file notification for work orders. I believe this may be for all Wells Fargo orders. At that time I did not have any Wells Fargo orders pending so I'm not sure what client this was referring too. First email of this type I have ever received. Any ideas ?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

disgusted said:


> I received an email last week stating cancellation file notification for work orders. I believe this may be for all Wells Fargo orders. At that time I did not have any Wells Fargo orders pending so I'm not sure what client this was referring too. First email of this type I have ever received. Any ideas ?


It's a state by state thing not all Wells work. Consider it a blessing.


----------



## Inspectorgadget

Need to look into wellsfargo's own REO company, that's a great way to go more direct work.


----------



## PropPresPro

Inspectorgadget said:


> Need to look into wellsfargo's own REO company, that's a great way to go more direct work.


PAS?
Yep, good work for the most part - but only REO & not much volume. They do not service any of the properties that MCS recently lost, nor will they.


----------



## Zuse

I think ServiceLink and WF have some kind weird Love Affair going on -Their work load has just gotten stupid. Ive fixed more re-conveys in the last 2 weeks than Ive done all year.

And as far as MCS losing WF/ DUH.


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> I think ServiceLink and WF have some kind weird Love Affair going on -Their work load has just gotten stupid. Ive fixed more re-conveys in the last 2 weeks than Ive done all year.
> 
> And as far as MCS losing WF/ DUH.


I wish they would move their love affair back to MI.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> I wish they would move their love affair back to MI.


You can have the Indiana, KY, and Illinois! They called me today and asked me to take more. I told them I can't get done what they have assigned us already.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

Craigslist Hack said:


> You can have the Indiana, KY, and Illinois! They called me today and asked me to take more. I told them I can't get done what they have assigned us already.


 

toss me Illinois... Im bored this month till bid approvals come back in!!:wink:


----------



## Preservation Dude

Looks like MCS will taken to the woodshed. http://foreclosurepedia.org/mcs-lost-wells-fargo-as-predicted/


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PPPrincessNOT said:


> toss me Illinois... Im bored this month till bid approvals come back in!!:wink:



There are more work orders than anyone can complete. It's crazy.


----------



## SeenIt

Seems like a lot of strange, disturbing things going on at MCS. Chargebacks and do at your own cost work at an all time high.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SeenIt said:


> Seems like a lot of strange, disturbing things going on at MCS. Chargebacks and do at your own cost work at an all time high.



MCS has always been one small step above Safeguard. They are by no means a good company and never have been.


----------



## Preservation Dude

NAMFS Website hacked; all mortgagee and vendor data to be released via Russian dark web nodes: http://foreclosurepedia.org/namfs-website-reinfected-as-eric-miller-refuses-to-take-action/


----------



## Inspectorgadget

What's going to become of Snow enterprises LLC? Huge story coming out of North Carolina of the founder of this company involved in sex crimes? This company had federal contracts and now the founder is on the run. Doesn't look good again for a ling time member of NAMFS, waiting to see how the new BOD reacts tomorrow. Probably business as normal for these clowns.


----------



## deputy138

Looking for opinions on Aim Your Way, LLC same as Infomart from Ky. I think or bought Infomart.


----------



## deputy138

Also Paramount Asset management , any ifo.? Please!


----------



## Wannabe

Mickey?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

deputy138 said:


> Looking for opinions on Aim Your Way, LLC same as Infomart from Ky. I think or bought Infomart.



The opinion is their pay is low, their office staff sucks, and their volume is hit or miss.


----------



## madxtreme01

I've been doing work for aim for a while now and they are pretty good, only problem is their turn around times. They call for an order and expect it back to them the next day before 3pm or there is a 10% late fee. They don't tell you a lot when you are hired. For instance, you must invoice them for every order you do or you will not be paid, average pay is close to 60 days, prices change on call from site depending on who you talk to. Their fees are reasonable, but they are willing to negotiate for a higher number and sometimes you will get it. I got paid a few months ago $600 to cut a 1 acre lot that was 3ft tall. They originally offered me $120 and I told them no. They don't have any real volume because they take work that no one else wants, but I get tons of bush trimmings, leaf cleanups, tree trimmings orders from them and the average is about $1k per order and I can get through a few in a day, unfortunately it's not always consistent.


----------



## mtmtnman

Wannabe said:


> Mickey?



http://myfox8.com/2015/09/29/police...n-accused-of-multiple-statutory-sex-offenses/


----------



## GTX63

Craigslist Hack said:


> The opinion is their pay is low, their office staff sucks, and their volume is hit or miss.


That about covers it.


----------



## 4jsmithco

I was doing work for Snow Enterprises and Friday they started cancelling workorders, I replied and ask why , they said that Snow will know longer be servicing Maryland and we won't be receiving anymore work. Do anyone know why or anymore companies that service the Maryland Area? I would appreciate any info. Thanks


----------



## PropPresPro

4jsmithco said:


> i was doing work for snow enterprises and friday they started cancelling workorders, i replied and ask why , they said that snow will know longer be servicing maryland and we won't be receiving anymore work. Do anyone know why. . .


yes:


mtmtnman said:


> http://myfox8.com/2015/09/29/police-searching-for-eden-man-accused-of-multiple-statutory-sex-offenses/


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PropPresPro said:


> yes:



So what is Mickey's current role in the company? How will this affect MCS and it's holdings moving forward?

I know how it should go for them I'm simply curious if they are going to be able to downplay his connection with the company.


----------



## Zuse

Wannabe said:


> Mickey?



Wasn't Mickey the founder of Snow years back when we were cover GA,SC,NC,FL Didn't he also have some connections to Preston to.. 

I remember those 2 company's were hand and hand. Back in the day when John Ward ran First American.

For the life of me i cant remember, what Mickeys role was.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> So what is Mickey's current role in the company? How will this affect MCS and it's holdings moving forward?
> 
> I know how it should go for them I'm simply curious if they are going to be able to downplay his connection with the company.


double post..


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> So what is Mickey's current role in the company? How will this affect MCS and it's holdings moving forward?
> 
> I know how it should go for them I'm simply curious if they are going to be able to downplay his connection with the company.


I don't know how it will effect MCS holding and i sure that had something to do with WF, i don't think so. I spoke to some hire ups today and MCS only lost part of the contract, not all. One thing for sure is WF is running out of ligament service company's to do their work.

The difference between the way NFR and SL treat WF is like night and day..

The way SL keeps up with WF is a damn shame, NFR is so on top of their game with WF it surprises me they down have it all like SG and the BOFA account.


----------



## PropPresPro

Zuse said:


> I don't know how it will effect MCS holding and i sure that had something to do with WF, i don't think so. I spoke to some hire ups today and MCS only lost part of the contract, not all. One thing for sure is WF is running out of ligament service company's to do their work.
> 
> The difference between the way NFR and SL treat WF is like night and day..
> 
> The way SL keeps up with WF is a damn shame, NFR is so on top of their game with WF it surprises me they down have it all like SG and the BOFA account.


Totally different story on this side of the river. Seems neither one of those companies can successfully play the game at all in the rugged NW.


----------



## Wannabe

Zuse said:


> Wasn't Mickey the founder of Snow years back when we were cover GA,SC,NC,FL Didn't he also have some connections to Preston to..
> 
> I remember those 2 company's were hand and hand. Back in the day when John Ward ran First American.
> 
> For the life of me i cant remember, what Mickeys role was.



The founder. Yes just so everyone knows (in case theydon't) the sign-in for MCS is/was www.MCSNOW.xxx right? Think www.m(Mickey) s (I think that was for the son or wife) and SNOW.xxx or mcsnow.com

Yes Mickey had personal connections with First Preston. 

Went on a private Gulfstream flight with him (and an association president for a 1 night trip to Vegas. An all nighter that lasted 3 hrs for me and I slept on the Tarmac.


----------



## Wannabe

Another one: Mickey was the 1st company to start this Backfeeding Power BS when he sold the idea to HUD back in the 90's. Didn't agree with the idea but...at least he "leased" a truck equipped with a Generac 7500 LP generator so the crews were equipped. Only company (national) I know who done such a thing 

I never thought of him as a bad guy...just uninformed


----------



## Wannabe

WF did not pull the MCS contract. It's all smoke and mirrors. If anyone ever comes to West Des Moines go to 1 Home Campus and look at the offices MCS has inside the WF Corporate Hdqs


----------



## Zuse

Wannabe said:


> WF did not pull the MCS contract. It's all smoke and mirrors. If anyone ever comes to West Des Moines go to 1 Home Campus and look at the offices MCS has inside the WF Corporate Hdqs


This true to and extent, SG and MCS lost all of GA, because im going it. through another national, I know this because the signs on the doors we are doing are the colors for SG which is Orange and the color for MCS is brown.

We are seeing the signed mixed in the area we cover. And from what i hear today, NC is next for MCS and SG. But that is all the states im aware so far. 

But i was told also that both Carolina's are going to fall just not NC, but SC as well, Ga was unloaded at the end of September. and NC will fall at the end of Oct. It was funny because when i was talking to management about WF he said who would have thought that money grows on trees, a reference to WF demanding that their yards be trimmed all year long with out bids and all BATF's. WF has turned the fall into the money makers as apposed to summer grass cut season.

But all the Nationals doing WF work have *liaison officers* or *LNO* in WF head quarters. As you stated. 

My suspension is after the election 1 or 2 national will end up the entire contract for WF.


----------



## woowned62

Not in Florida ..No volume since Corelogic sold the MCS ...dumb move on both parts


----------



## woowned62

SeenIt said:


> Seems like a lot of strange, disturbing things going on at MCS. Chargebacks and do at your own cost work at an all time high.


I just want to be paid for(corelogic ) invoices MCS is supposed to pay but not getting one response any idea's of how I can collect?


----------



## woowned62

In Florida "Red " WF " IS MSI and "Blue" is FAS and "black " IS AIM and not one of these 3 have any volume in Florida


----------



## Wannabe

Zuse, not saying that they didn't "lose" work in these States but what I was trying to state was they (nationals) are ALL in bed together and share what States are serviced by whom. Heck I was at some NCAA Basketball games with a LARGE bank and the "liaison" from a national and this certain National (MC*) was the company that assigned the work to NFS, Cyprexx, SG and a number of others. 

All "smoke and mirrors". The difference with MC* is they had an entire floor of the building. One of my employees son worked there for MC* about 2 yrs after graduating college. The stories!!


----------



## woowned62

I agree. ..crooked industry really and it's very sad didn't use to be like this.


----------

